# breastfeeding and periods...hope this is okay to ask here?



## ruthieroo (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello! I've lurked here before and finally got around to signing up so I'm new. I'm just curious about something and wondering if any other women have had a similar experience.

My first child, Malachi, was born (at home!







) on April 17th. He has been exclusively breastfed from day one. I know that it's common for women to not get their periods back right away after birth but I also know that it seems to be just as common for periods to return. Here is the thing, I had lochia/discharge for nearly 6 weeks (very, very light for most of that but it was almost 6 weeks before it was gone entirely). At 8 weeks I had very light spotting one day. The next day again I had very light spotting: so light that I only noticed when I wiped. (TMI,sorry.







) I was told that it was likely due to increased activity and that made sense. Fast forward to 12 weeks, same thing happened. Since it happened during that time frame it sounds like a period. But I'm somewhat hesitant to believe that since it was SO light and I had no cramping or anything. (Oh yeah, and I'm NOT pregnant, lest anyone suggest it.







) When I have searched around on the internet for spotting while breastfeeding I find a lot of things talking about LAM and they say things like, "any spotting that lasts for more than 2 days is considered the return of menstruation". (I should go dig up the actual sites but I'm too lazy at the moment.) But what about if it doesn't last for more than 2 days? Then what is it?







I'm nearing 16 weeks postpartum so I'm curious to see if it will happen again. That's the thing, I'm more curious than anything because it's not like it's painful or uncomfortable or anything. As I said, I'd just like to know if anyone has had anythign similar happen or if anyone can share how their cycles were during breastfeeding since I know that can alter things a good deal.

Thanks and let me know if this post belongs elsewhere or anything...


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I can tell you that I felt AF coming, before its return at 22 months I felt crampy in a regular cycle for several months before I actually had any flow. Now, when I have spotting between cycles that lasts a couple days, it isn't considered a period (I'm on the minipill). If it's that light, and two days or less... I personally wouldn't be that concerned unless I were sexually active again and using NFP. Then I'd be charting and checking mucous etc. It is interesting that it may be following a cycle... perhaps your body gearing up for AF but not quite there yet? I really don't know! I'm so totally infertile (and not frisky, lol) during the first year of nursing that I probably wouldn't even pay attention! So I don't know how helpful it is but unless you are having sex again and need to know if you are fertile, it doesn't sound alarming to me. You could certainly pose the question to your midwife or whoever is your healthcare provider just to see what they think. I kinda always wonder what the heck is my body doing when I have spotting... not in a worried way, but more like, what is the purpose of this annoying occurence!!


----------



## metroames (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm new too!









I've had a similar experience and just got done with my first period nearly 6 months postpardum. I shed the lochia for about 6 weeks and then a few weeks later had a light flow that lasted for an afternoon and then nothing for about another month and a half and had similar spotting. I didn't have any PMS symptoms either time. Well about 3 weeks ago I had the worst few days of my life....grouchy, crampy, couldn't sleep, hard time concentrating, wanting sex, etc. Two weeks later, aunt flo reared her ugly head.







There was no mistaken. I bled very heavy for a day and then lgt/mdt for another 4 days...typical of period flow for me.

My baby takes only breastmilk, but since I work I pump. Since I pump for his feeding during the day and I don't feed him in the middle of the night I've kind of broken the rules to avoid ovulation while breastfeeding. I believe if you soley nurse, don't use any artificial nipples, and feed around the clock (at least every 6 hours I think?) it is rare to ovulate.

Ames


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Let me tell you my experience.

I had AF return 15 weeks pp. I got one and then all I got was spotting that would last for a few days, sometimes a week. So I assumed that was AF. WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got pregnant during one of those spotting episodes. It was not AF, have no idea what it was.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I'm EBF and my period returned at 9 weeks (lochia was completely gone at 5 weeks). My periods, before pregnancy, were always crampy but this was not. It lasted 5 days and I was hoping it was just a fluke. But then now, at 13 weeks, I got it again. . .I can only assume it's my period. Still no cramps, but the bleeding is just like any other period I've ever had.

So I don't know what's up with that, espeically since I'm EBF, but it returned. Actually made me sad a bit because I was looking for that long reprieve everyone talks about. So it definitely can happen and I wouldn't discount this bleeding, however light it may be. Time will only tell, though, if it was actual menstration or a fluke of some sort.


----------



## EHHMom (Jul 16, 2003)

i just logged in to ask the very same question. thanks for saving me the one handed typing because dd # 3 wants to nurse this very minute and the other two are in the bath being helped by DH so this is my one minute to ask/reply. i could post the same as #5 crazydiamond above.

hope it helps, best, EHH


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Mazel tov on your baby!!

There is a HUGE variation of normal when it comes to AF while nursing.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

For your sake, I hope this is not the case and it was just some fluke. However, that sounds like how my periods came back. Starting around 7 or 8 weeks, I spotted every month like clockwork. Each month was a little heavier than the last and by 4 months or so, they were full blown periods. I've never been a crampy person, so I can't speak to that.


----------

